# Need help w/icd-9 for catamenial epilepsy



## code3jill (Aug 18, 2009)

medicare patient going in for TVH/BSO and the dx is catamenial epilepsy.  Having trouble finding the dx codes.


----------



## rachell1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

I checked all over as well and all I could come up with was the 345.8x. that is the DX I would use.


----------



## code3jill (Aug 19, 2009)

*thank you*

It makes me feel better as that was all I could find also.  Maybe in the ICD-10 we will have a specialized code for that.


----------



## code3jill (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you so much!


----------



## imjsanderson (Aug 19, 2009)

I also came up with 354.8.  I would be sure the physician documents exactly what this is and how it effect the patient because I am sure the notes will be requested in order to be reimmbursed for the procedure.


----------

